# new here.



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi I have just Joined and am feeling slightly over whelmed and no idea where to post really. So anyone please just push me the right way thank you.  

Bit of info: My name is sarah and I'm 25, I live with DP Keith who is 26 and my son Jordan who is 8 at the end of august!  
We have been ttc now for 15 months and I'm currently on the 2ww of cycle 17.

I suffer from PID after a mc in 2000 and after a very nasty attack of it last April-had a coil fitted which caused huge pelvic infection which spread to my heart and landed me in hospital- I then went on to have 6 solid months of pain and infections. So I had a lap and dye in Jan this yr, after much begging with consultant, which showed no scarring or blockages thankfully.
I still do have pain, especially during sex and at ov time.

Investigations wise, apart from the lap and dye I had 2 cycles of CD21 bloods done, first cycles results were 11 and 2nd 32. So I may be oving or it may be a bit hit and miss.
DP had a SA done which was very good so its not him.
GP is now reluctant to go further until we have been ttc 2 yrs as I have one son already.   so another 9 months waiting first.
DS was a surprise as I was on the pill but stupidly was ill over Xmas on antibiotics and a drunken fool about over the new yr resulted in a bfp. So I never imagined ttc another would be this hard. 
Sorry that this is such a big first post but wanted to get as much info down.
look forward to meeting people on here.
Sarah xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to the secondary infertility board and to fertility friends.  You hopefully will find it a big support, as no-one judges you for already having a child, everyone understands how you feel.

Let me know if you need any help with the site, or anything else.

Btw, that's really bizarre that your GP wants you to wait for 2 years, have you tried seeing another GP?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya sarah

I know exactly where your coming from. My daughter is 5 and we were told that even though we had Clomid to get her we would still have top wait 2 years before being referred back to the cons for help with number 2. 

This site is excellent. I really dont know what I would of done over the years without all the lovely ladies support. you can gatecrash anywhere you like. We are all really friendly and ask any questions someone always knows whats what.

Sal x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Sarylou

Welcome to FF this site is fab.  My name is Charlotte and I am 28 I have a 11 year old son and he starts big school in September  .

I fell pg with him when I was 16 and I like you was also on the pill but had been very ill and on antibiotic too.  I caught a bad pelvic infection and sadly has resulted in blocked tubes   .  They wont investigate further (lay & Dye) until DH does his SA (don't even go there).

Hope you find this place a great help.

Love Charlotte


----------



## oon1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Sarylou,
i am new to this aswell. I was in the same situation as you. We have a beautiful 4 year old, he was cn and after a year of tcc our gp said that we would have to wait another year before she would refer us. I waited about 6 months and decided to find another gp and we started tx last month. it took 2 years to get an appointment with cons ( we live in ireland health service is notoriously bad). But on Clomid now and starting metformin soon so we are really hopeful. Everything that can be crossed is crossed ( not legs obviously !)
So we are now 3 years and 7 months tcc... hoping for a   .good luck to you and if you ever want to chat 

oona


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

2 years to see a consultant?  It must have driven you mad!!!

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow what a lovely warm welcome. 
Its wonderful to not be frowned upon for being upset ttc a sibling. Some people i have met can be quite harsh (not on this website i must add) if you already have a child and want treatment etc.

Emily caitlin-the gp I saw was not my regular gp but a locum, and she said as we were young, no obvious signs of infertility and the fact i had ds wasnt enough to warrent her refering us on until we had ttc 2 yrs +  This was in june so we said we will wait until after the summer hols and go back and see my regular one and see what she says. 

Thank you sal, Have a feeling I will have lots of questions lol ]

Charlotte, wow big school thats such a big step, im dreading jordan reaching that stage. I feel so nervous at him reaching 8 as he really now is no longer my little baby. 
I hope your son settles in well and you are ok with it. Sorry to hear of your tubes.   and sorry also about dh not wanting to take a sa. 

Oona, sorry to hear you have also been told to wait 2 yrs, and for the cons appointment. Fingers and toes crossed the met and clomid are the tonic needed for your bfp. 

Bit of an update on me:

around cd 19/20 I was rushed into hospital and admitted with a ruptured corpus luteum cyst. It was on my left ovary and the pain-wow i likened it to contraction!
Was kept in over night and felt very tender for the next few days but feel a bit better now. However I keep bloating up like i did just before it and have only been given a outpatients appointment to see some one about it in 3 months time. Dont know much about it apart from what ive googled.
In pain pretty much constant and sex is  . Think i will have to go back to gp this week and discuss options next. 
what do you think I should do?
Could this be causing our fertility problems?
help.......
thanks sarah xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, You poor thing,

I hope you feel better soon.  I'm in no way an expert on fertility, but perhaps you are prone to cyst like structures from your ovaries, and it might be worth them testing for pcos??  As I say, I'm not an expert, just trying to think.

Let us know how you get on


----------

